# William Twisse: God gives those in the covenant of grace the gifts of faith and repentance



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 7, 2020)

... But whatsoever by this covenant God requires on man’s part, God himself undertakes to perform on his part, as I prove thus. First, in general, God undertakes in this covenant, to be our Lord and our God, to sanctify us. Therefore, he undertakes to give us faith and repentance. Secondly, in special, and first, doth God require at our hands, that we should love him with all our hearts, and with all our souls? God undertakes to perform this. ...

For more, see William Twisse: God gives those in the covenant of grace the gifts of faith and repentance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

